# Need Help with Bee Math - Swarm Cell Timing



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Kate, all hives will make drones. It is something to watch out for but doesn't mean they are about to swarm. What is your hive configuration?
If you do not have 2 full boxes of deeps drawn yet, I don't think it is strong enough for a split unless you have more comb.
Check the cells every 5 days. I would combine the small group of bees from the trap out with your big hive. J


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

That does not look like a queen cell, looks like Drone to me


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

> How frequently should I go back and check on those swarm cells? How quickly will it go from this point to swarming?


hives will frequently swarm as soon as the 1st cell is capped.. so you can go from no cells to they gone in 5 days


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

MSL is correct, but what you are describing are queen cups, not cells. I would check every 5 days and if they get charged, make your split. J


----------

